# Teen kills Yote with pocket knife



## Flash (Jan 7, 2012)

No gun needed


http://www.independentmail.com/news...en-kills-coyote-pocket-knife/?partner=popular


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2012)

Flash said:


> No gun needed
> 
> 
> http://www.independentmail.com/news...en-kills-coyote-pocket-knife/?partner=popular
> ...




Congrats to the brave, courageous South Carolina Teen in removing a stinking fawn eating yote problem.  Thx for posting.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 7, 2012)

Now that boy has got skills .


----------



## Etter2 (Jan 7, 2012)

What an Idiot


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 7, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> What an Idiot



x2. kid's achin for a case of rabies.


----------



## Jim P (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm glad the boy is ok, but not very wise.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont believe it!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I live about thirty minutes from there.  If youve ever seen the folks that come out of that trailer park, youd understand that that kid is probably one of the more sane ones of the bunch.


----------



## applejuice (Jan 9, 2012)

Man what a time to yell, hold this camera and film this !


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 9, 2012)

If I hadn't spit 'baccer juice in the Yote's eyes it's never have happened.


----------



## Cooondog (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it was road kill. .


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2012)

Having a tough time swallowing that one..............and I believe in Bigfoot like its a No Doubter!

I like the story, but if it were a Bigfoot report, I'd say Hogwarsh! No way!

Really? Stuck it in the eye with his Lock blade?



> What an Idiot



X2..........or hes lying


----------



## castaway (Jan 11, 2012)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> If I hadn't spit 'baccer juice in the Yote's eyes it's never have happened.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 11, 2012)

flaustin1 said:


> i live about thirty minutes from there.  If youve ever seen the folks that come out of that trailer park, youd understand that that kid is probably one of the more sane ones of the bunch.



lol


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 5, 2012)

remind me never to get in a schuffle with this young man


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2012)

well as ben lilly said "anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint"



T


----------



## JessB90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Throwback said:


> well as ben lilly said "anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint"T



If I remember right, most of the varmits Ben Lilly killed were bears and cougars.  A coyote might be kind of tough to kill, but probably not near as tough as a bear or cougar, even if it somehow allowed you to get close enough to stab it.  So, the kid had it kind of easy.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 16, 2012)

I thought I did something with a 22LR....Now I feel inadequate. LOL


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2012)

just because some of ya'll can't, won't, to skeered to, dosen't mean that kid didn't......


----------



## davidhawkins (Feb 16, 2012)

Not very smart but still pretty awesome


----------



## biker13 (Feb 16, 2012)

I killed one with an axe.All I had to defend myself.Believe me it was pure luck I hit him with the first blow,would not have been time for a second if I had missed.


----------



## applejuice (Feb 16, 2012)

dlsbiker13 said:


> I killed one with an axe.All I had to defend myself.Believe me it was pure luck I hit him with the first blow,would not have been time for a second if I had missed.



I wanna hear this story


----------



## Throwback (Feb 16, 2012)

dlsbiker13 said:


> I killed one with an axe.All I had to defend myself.Believe me it was pure luck I hit him with the first blow,would not have been time for a second if I had missed.



well you had it easy what with that axe and all.............

T


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw ol' Willie on Swamp People kill a big gator with a pocket knife last night-stabbed it right in the head.


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 17, 2012)

dtala said:


> just because some of ya'll can't, won't, to skeered to, dosen't mean that kid didn't......



doesnt mean he did either.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2012)

Jack Abernathy used to grab em by the tongue and jaw, while they were alive.  Wolves too.


----------



## dtala (Feb 17, 2012)

Heck, I killed eight gators one day in La by hitting em in the head with a 16oz. hammer.....VERY exciting, but not really hard....

Swamp People is WAY over dramatized.....

  troy


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 18, 2012)

dtala said:


> Heck, I killed eight gators one day in La by hitting em in the head with a 16oz. hammer.....VERY exciting, but not really hard....
> 
> Swamp People is WAY over dramatized.....
> 
> troy



Thats the same size hammer my wife uses!


----------



## dtala (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't let my wife near any hammers......


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 18, 2012)

dtala said:


> I don't let my wife near any hammers......



Smart man!


----------



## billyrb (Mar 4, 2012)

wow......quite a feat, but probably not the smartest choice.  Wish i was young and could live forever again


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw bigfoot the other day while driving down I85.

My 10 yr old son killt him a reel nice raccoon the other nite with his bare hands. He stuck his hand down it's throat when it tried to bite him and he choked it to death. Only had 1 small scratch from the briars he wretched thru to git that critter. Big ol perdy coon too. Ain't sure ifn we's gonna mount it or just make a tooth bracelet yet.  whatchall thank we should do wit it?


----------



## applejuice (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I saw bigfoot the other day while driving down I85.
> 
> My 10 yr old son killt him a reel nice raccoon the other nite with his bare hands. He stuck his hand down it's throat when it tried to bite him and he choked it to death. Only had 1 small scratch from the briars he wretched thru to git that critter. Big ol perdy coon too. Ain't sure ifn we's gonna mount it or just make a tooth bracelet yet.  whatchall thank we should do wit it?



Tooth bracelet for sure


----------

